# Emailleschilder - Effekt für Bilder gesucht



## soraxdesign (5. Dezember 2004)

Nabend,
ich suche einen Effekt oder eine Anleitung zum erstellen solcher ( 1 2 3  ) Emailleblechschilder. Im GRunde geht es mir um einen Effekt, den ich auch auf andere Bilder übertragen kann. Dabei geht es mir vor allem um diese leicht verwaschene, grobkörnige und Retrohafte Darstellung. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee oder Anleitung parat.

Schönen Abend
Greetz
René


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. Dezember 2004)

Ich denke mal, die grobkörnige Struktur kannst du evtl. mit dem Störungsfilter oder einer Kopie des Original ( Ebene ) und dies auf Ebenmodus "Sprengeln" gestellt.

(Im Beispiel habe ich zusätzlich noch mit 1 die Helligkeit interpoliert)


----------



## Mythos007 (5. Dezember 2004)

Am einfachsten sollte dies mit hilfe dieses Filters von Misterrretro zu erzielen sein...

=> http://www.misterretro.com/machine_wash_filters_two.html


----------



## soraxdesign (6. Dezember 2004)

Ich danke euch beiden, werd das mal probieren nach der Anleitung von Thomas.
Das Plugin werd ich mir auch mal anschauen, Ergebnisse hoffentlich bald 

Greetz


----------

